# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Tượng Chúa Kito ở mũi Nghinh Phong - Du lịch Vũng Tàu

## hantt.163

NTO - Tượng chúa Kito nằm trên đỉnh núi Nhỏ, thành phố Vũng Tàu, tượng được dựng vào năm 1972, đứng giang hai tay, mặt hướng ra biển.
 
Tượng Chúa Kito nhìn từ núi lớn
 
Nét đẹp thiên nhiên ở Nghinh Phong - Vọng Nguyệt dường như được nhân lên nhờ bàn tay con người - cải tạo mạn cực Nam Núi Nhỏ và xây dựng nơi đây một công trình kiến trúc điêu khắc đồ sộ. Tượng Chúa Kito là một sự nổi bật hài hòa trong không gian khoáng đạt của vùng núi non và biển cả nơi đây.
 
Góc nhìn từ cổng lên tượng Chúa


Đường đi lên tượng Chúa Kito trải qua hàng trăm bậc thangBức tượng được xây dựng 1974 sau một quá trình chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng về ý đồ thiết kế và chọn mẫu. Tất cả các công việc đều do hội Thiên Chúa Giáo Vũng Tàu chủ trì và thực hiện. Các họa sĩ điêu khắc như Cao Uy, Văn Nhân và các vị có chức sắc trong giáo hội, được giao nhiệm vụ tham khảo hàng nghìn bức ảnh Chúa Kito và thiết kế mẫu phác thảo, sau đó phác thảo được gửi tới cuộc triển lãm văn hóa - nghệ thuật tôn giáo để tranh thủ thêm nhiều ý kiến đóng góp của các nhà nghệ thuật.
 
Giờ nghỉ của đội dâng hoaViệc thi công bức tượng được giao cho nhóm kỹ sư tài hoa Nguyễn Văn Đức và những người thợ tài giỏi như ông Tám Luận, Nan, Quý, Hòa, Hoàng,… Hằng ngày có 50 người lao động để thực hiện công trình này. Do điều kiện xây dựng khó khăn (núi cao, nền đá, hệ thống dàn giáo khó thực hiện)… nên công trình kéo dài. Đầu năm 1975 cuộc chiến tranh giải phóng dân tộc của nhân dân Việt Nam đi vào giai đoạn kết. Vì vậy công trình tượng Chúa Kito phải dừng lại dở dang từ 30/4/1975. Mãi đến 1993 một số công trình phụ khác như hệ thống tam cấp đường lên, những mảng chưa được tô láng ciment trước đây mới được giáo hội thiên chúa thực hiện tiếp.

Hình các thiên thần 

Bài giảng trên núiKiến trúc, điêu khắc tượng Chúa Kito là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật lớn, là sản phẩm của sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ với kiến trúc nghệ thuật Việt Nam hiện đại mang đậm tính dân tộc và tôn giáo. Về kích thước với chiều cao 32m, sải tay dài 18,4m được giới chuyên môn xem đây là bức tượng Kito cao nhất thế giới, lớn hơn cả bức tượng Chúa cứu thế Rio De Janeiro ở Brazil vốn do hai quốc gia Arhentina và Brazil xây dựng.
 
Đường lên tượng Chúa KitoTượng chúa Kito trên núi nhỏ quay mặt về hướng nam nhìn ra biển Đông, nét mặt nhân từ bao dung, đôi tay dang rộng như đang che chở, bao bọc chúng sinh. Dẫu là một bức tượng được xây bằng bê tông cốt thép, bên ngoài tô đá rửa nhưng những chi tiết thuộc về nghệ thuật và thẩm mỹ như tư thế bức tượng, nét mặt, trang phục,… đều được thể hiện hết sức mềm mại, sinh động giàu sức sáng tạo.
 
Đôi tay dang rộng như đang che chở, bao bọc chúng sinhBên trong tượng có cầu thang xoắn ốc đi từ chân tượng lên tới đỉnh tượng. Ánh sáng bên ngoài chiếu rõ trong lòng tượng nhờ hệ thống “cửa sổ” hình chữ “Thọ” trang trí trên áo. Lên hết 133 bậc tam cấp trong lòng tượng du khách du khách có thể đi ra 2 bên vai để ngắm bờ biển Vũng Tàu và đón gió biển thổi vù vù, mát rượi. Hai bàn tay tượng Chúa Kito dài tới 2,2m, ngón giữa dài 1,1m có 9 tia hào quang làm bằng kim loại vừa trang trí vừa có tác dụng thu lôi.
 
Cầu thang xoắn ốc đi từ chân tượng lên tới đỉnh tượng
 
 
Nét mặt Chúa Kito nhân từ bao dungTượng Chúa Kito đặt trên một bệ bê tông có bốn góc tạo hình cánh cung cao 10m, phía trước bệ được trang trí bức phù điêu phỏng theo tác phẩm nổi tiếng của danh họa ÝLeonard de Vinci “bữa tiệc biệt ly”. Mặt sau là một bức tranh lớn “ Đức chúa trao chìa khóa cho Phero”.
 
Cánh tay Chúa Kito và phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp
 

Toàn cảnh đường đi lên tượng nhìn từ cánh tay Chúa KitoNgay phía dưới chân tượng Chúa Kito, du khách bắt gặp hai cỗ pháo khổng lồ, đây là các cỗ pháo ở nhóm thứ nhất có cùng kiểu dáng, cấu trúc và cỡ đạn là 240mm, nòng dài 12,33mm. Trên thân các các cỗ pháo đều có ghi kí hiệu, kích cỡ nòng súng, kiểu dáng và năm sản xuất, trọng lượng của pháo và phân hiệu của đội. Mỗi cỗ đều được đặt trong một công sự đào sâu dưới mặt đất tròn, có đường kính 10,5m. Nhờ hệ thống bánh răng cưa gắn với bệ cố định, các cỗ pháo này có thể quay tròn mọi hướng và có thể nâng cao hay hạ thấp.


Các cỗ pháo này được liên kết với nhau bằng hệ thống giao thông hào và hầm trú ẩn - chứng tỏ đây là một trận địa pháo thường trực. Đó là một trong số 11 đại pháo của trận địa pháo cổ Núi Nhỏ. Trận địa pháo này là một trong ba trận địa, tạo thành tuyến phòng thủ Vũng Tàu của người Pháp xây dựng cuối thế kỷ XIX và được bổ sung thay thế một số vào đầu thế kỷ XX. Trận địa pháo phía nam Núi Nhỏ này là một phần trong các trận địa pháo, được xây dựng với mục đích làm tuyến đầu trong hệ thống phòng thủ Vũng Tàu và cửa sông lớn.
 
Mỗi cỗ pháo được đặt trong một công sự đào sâu dưới mặt đất tròn
Ở vào vị trí phía Nam của núi nhỏ, tọa lạc ở một không gian dễ thu hút vào tầm mắt của du khách đến tắm biển Vũng Tàu và là một tác phẩm lớn về nghệ thuật kiến trúc tôn giáo mang dấu ấn bản sắc dân tộc, tượng Chúa Kito núi nhỏ là điểm thu hút khách tham quan du lịch trong và ngoài nước.
Thông tin địa danh:
Địa chỉ: Thành phố Vũng Tàu, Tỉnh Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, Việt Nam.
Thời gian tham quan: Buổi sáng: từ 7:30 đến 11:30, Buổi chiều: từ 13:30 đến 17:00
Nguồn: nto.com.vn


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 980.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Vung Tau - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (2 ngay 1 dem) - Gia 980.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Vũng Tàu* - tour du lich Vung Tau

Cùng khám phá du lịch Vũng Tàu - du lich Vung Tau

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Địa danh tham quan lý tưởng

----------

